# We are folding monsters today!!!



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy crap team!!!! Are you all seeing this??

http://kakaostats.com/index.php?col=3&search=techpowerup







Link might get stale, but the image says it all!!  3/4 of a mil pts in 24hrs!!!

Awesome work everyone!!

Edit:  Canucks are running strong today as well, but we look to be about 10k out in front for the past 24hrs.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 9, 2009)

NICE.

Wasn't from me... I'm still at a pretty low daily average. My Folders are much more finicky than my Crunchers.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2009)

I get 10k PPD, so we're a 'MoonPig' out infront 

lol

Good work boys


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I get 10k PPD, so we're a 'MoonPig' out infront
> 
> lol
> 
> Good work boys



lol... not so fast... I do too!!

Point is though... look what a difference one team member can make (competition wise).


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish i could fold more... but im pushing it as it is.

Be a pity when the 5 series is released and i have to sell these 8800GT's 

If i have enough money at the time, i might be able to keep them and make a dedicated folder. I'll bang it in the Shed or something so it can fold 24/7 and not piss me off at night... lol.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Wish i could fold more... but im pushing it as it is.
> 
> Be a pity when the 5 series is released and i have to sell these 8800GT's
> 
> If i have enough money at the time, i might be able to keep them and make a dedicated folder. I'll bang it in the Shed or something so it can fold 24/7 and not piss me off at night... lol.



Yeah, I can't keep my PPD up this high all the time either.  My gamer is going to have to come down at some point.  For now I am honestly just curious to see what this does to my elec bill.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2009)

haha yea, same. I stopped before for that. I managed to persuade my parents it was because of using the boiler more. Can't use that one this time though as we had an 'energy efficient' one fitted... 

I think my Mum understands why i do it, and she likes donating... so i might get away with it. 

But i can't setup a farm like some, that's just toooooo far for me.

Energy, it's the people like me and you doing small amounts that adds to the big difference


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

We just jumped to 883k


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, its got to be Kakao stats catching up on missed updates. There is no way Bogi is cracking 100k PPD. My E-Penis would shrivel up in submission, and I just can't believe that it's true.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 9, 2009)

i guess it depends where you live and what kind of electric rate your community has,my electric  bill only went up 12 dollars a month from folding a GTX275


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ok, its got to be Kakao stats catching up on missed updates. There is no way Bogi is cracking 100k PPD. My E-Penis would shrivel up in submission, and I just can't believe that it's true.



Hmm... I think you may be right cause looking deeper into team summary it is only showing us good for 380k yesterday.

But who cares... One Million K FTWRoxorss!!!111!!!1


----------



## bogmali (Sep 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> There is no way Bogi is cracking 100k PPD



It is coming (very soon) so don't be alarmed


Care to put a wager on it?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 9, 2009)

Soon I will rejoin the ranks with my small flock.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 10, 2009)

Nah, we've stepped up gas against the canucks. They were 139 days behind last Friday, and now 247.4, touchwood.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok... it's back to normal.  ~650k 

My apologies everyone... sorry to take the wind out of the sails of our 650k day.  Nice work everyone.

I'm going to go sit in the corner and eat my crow.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Ok... it's back to normal.  ~650k
> 
> My apologies everyone... sorry to take the wind out of the sails of our 650k day.  Nice work everyone.
> 
> I'm going to go sit in the corner and eat my crow.


Don't apoligize. We could be folding at those numbers later this winter. *I want to thank everyone who is "folding the hearts" out of their equipment for TPU! Keep up the great work guys!!!*


----------



## JayliN (Sep 10, 2009)

your enthusiasms for folding made me decide to join the team 

..now dont tempt me to get nvidia cards


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

JayliN said:


> your enthusiasms for folding made me decide to join the team
> 
> ..now dont tempt me to get nvidia cards


*You will give in to the green side.* Nvidia cards produce more PPD, but I actually prefer ATI for gaming. When I started folding, I was using my beloved ASUS EAH3870. That card would overclock like a banshee.


----------



## hat (Sep 10, 2009)

JayliN, did you know that Nvidia cards are much better at folding than ATi cards?

Just kidding, thanks for contributing.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 10, 2009)

I would love a gts 250 but I can't pull the trigger on it because:

1. Physx will be obsolete when DirectX 11 comes out.
2. 2 4670s in crossfire is faster than a single gts 250 for gaming.

I still really want the low cpu utilization though...and Batman: AA /w physx.


----------

